# Авиация > Литература >  Поиск книг

## Gnom

Буду сюда скидывать фото нужных мне книг. Может кто-то продаёт свою библиотеку или захочет продать прочитанную книгу, то я готов приобрести. Ссылки в инернет магазины прошу не давать.

----------


## Gnom



----------


## Евгений

есть и 3я и четвертая. но с автографами..... Степана Микояна и Генриха Новожилова. 2я часто а музее Жуковского встречается.

----------


## Gnom

Написал в личку

----------


## Gnom

В поиске книг

----------


## Gnom

Вот ещё пара книг

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Вот ещё пара книг


Автор этих достойных книг г-н Исаев присутствует здесь на форуме - под ником Mig.

----------


## Gnom

> Вот ещё пара книг


Спасибо. Я знаю. Писал ему, но пока безрезультатно...

----------


## FLOGGER

У Сергея этих книг, по-моему, давно уже нет.

----------


## Mig

> У Сергея этих книг, по-моему, давно уже нет.


Действительно, нету :Frown:

----------


## simsim

Есть 3-е издание книги М.М.Громова "На земле и в небе". 2011 года издания.

----------


## Gnom

можно фото обложки?

----------


## Антоха

> Вот ещё пара книг


Вот одна из книг в свободной продаже
http://www.centrmag.ru/book2812808.html

----------


## simsim

Фото обложки третьего издания:

Текст в принципе идентичен первому изданию. Исправлены несколько опечаток.

----------


## Gnom

> Фото обложки третьего издания:
> 
> Текст в принципе идентичен первому изданию. Исправлены несколько опечаток.


Ответил в личку

----------


## OKA

> Добрый вечер.
> 
> Из книги Карла-Фредрика Геуста "ВВС РККА на финской войне"ISBN 978-5-9905826-0-6 тираж 500 экз. стр 325...


Добавлено о книге :

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто-нибудь знает, где-то можно найти или скачать "Ремонт при боевых повреждениях МИГ-21" то же по МИГ-23?

----------


## Lori Azulay

Не качайте абы откуда, я вот докачалась была, что пришлось покупать антивирус https://nortonkey.ru/ и вызывать специалиста по компьютерам.
ПК заблокировался и не пускал войти в систему без пароля, а на компьютере рабочая документация и чертежи. Закаялась после этого из непроверенных источников что-либо скачивать. :Frown:

----------

